# Become A Certified Youth Fishing Instructor and Help Kids Connect With The Outdoors



## Ohio News RSS

ATHENS, OH - Any adult, group, or conservation club who has a sincere interest in taking kids fishing should consider becoming a certified Passport to Fishing instructor, according to the Ohio Department of Natural Resources (ODNR) Division of Wildlife.
More...

More...


----------

